# Who all are excited for this TPB movie?



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

I am, and definitely gonna watch this, after all it'll be free.. 

​
From the trailer, I think this Piratebay documentry can be the next "social network", or "pirates of silicon valley", as it definitely looks amazing.. 

What are your thoughts??


*Update:* *You can watch movie directly here:*

​
Download Links by Director/Producer Simon Klose:
*480p (974.11 MB)* *720p (3.5GB)* *1080p (6.84GB)*


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2013)

yaah I will watch it for sure...also TPB will be distributed through magnetic links or torrents...soo money is a non issue


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2013)

Watching for sure


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally, a worthy-legal download from TPB i guess. 
Thanks for sharing! Also attach the TPB link, if you got.


----------



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Finally, a worthy-legal download from TPB i guess.
> Thanks for sharing! Also attach the TPB link, if you got.


yes, it'll be perfectly legal.. 
it's still not launched, youtube page says they'll announce the launch date this month, so eagerly waiting for this..


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 14, 2013)

Super excited. who doesn't like free goodies?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

Is it a film or documentary?


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Documentary.
Why they gonna take a movie, about them/


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

Its written as 'movie' in the title


----------



## rider (Jan 14, 2013)

They are charging 10$ for that.


----------



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

rider said:


> They are charging 10$ for that.



, from where u got that info..
btw, even if they are charging, i would probably be pirating it from TPB itself, coz that's what this movie (documentry) explains, *INTERNET SHOULD BE FREE*, and that's the motto of TPB..


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2013)

rider said:


> They are charging 10$ for that.



Uh...Oh.


----------



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

no need to worry, this is free...

Official website: TPB AFK

It's clearly written in the above page:
*i.imgur.com/j5mAv.jpg​
it's free, but if you want to donate, you can preorder it for $10.. 
it was contradicting that how the documentry on largest "freeware" organisation on the internet cannot be free..


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2013)

Moreover, it got *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/CC-BY-NC-SA.png
So, nothing to worry about sharing it for free.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

This looks good. Always wanted to know how exactly are they running such site and then say, "In your face, Hollywood"!
For better or for worse, I think the ones behind TPB, are figures that shaped the shape of Interwebs as we know today!


----------



## rider (Jan 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> no need to worry, this is free...
> 
> Official website: TPB AFK
> 
> ...



Oh! I see it's a non-complimentary donation on pre-order.  Can't wait to watch!


----------



## ratul (Feb 9, 2013)

ok guys, this movie is now released on 8th Feb 2013.. 
Download torrent from here by SimonKlose (Director/Producer of the movie)


*480p (974.11 MB)*

*720p (3.5GB)*

*1080p (6.84GB)*


though i don't know it's with english subs or not, currently downloading this (720p)..  

(First time i can post a torrent link for a recently released movie, and no mods can ban me for this "piracy", luvin the feeling... )​
and for those who don't want to download can watch it here:
​


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2013)

^ Thanks.
I can download the 720p version of this movie from YT in .MP4 format, which comes to about,  1233.5 MB. I think it would be better then downloading from torrents which is 3.5 GB.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like the 720p 3.5 gb one has more fans.


----------



## Flash (Mar 10, 2013)

Atlast, watched it. TPB guys are totally sarcastic towards Hollywood. 

There are many scenes, that made me smile while watching it.

For Example: 
1. Peter said to Monique(Hollywood's lawyer) while opening the door for her, "This is the only help, you'll ever get from me" 
2. Fredrick clicks Monique on his mobile, while Peter says "Take a picture of Monique. It's her copyright" 

Worthy for 1-time watch, if you wanna know about the struggles of TPB founders on protecting it from the world.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2013)

Whats so special about this?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 10, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whats so special about this?



it is made by a torrent site


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

it represents the view of tpb, and how freedom of speech and sharing is to be protected and respected.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

saw it 
BTW Add yify link


----------

